# What is the best way to find an EMT-B job?



## SuperJew (Oct 21, 2010)

I was told by AMR EMTs to go to the AMR website where they are always hiring, espcially here in south Florida, and to apply there.  I see an application but it needs to be printed out and signed.  

So a few questions come to mind:  Being as I did not see any jobs available in Florida, can I still apply for whenever they do need an EMT-B down here?  And the AMR, if it needs to be printed and signed, where do I send it to?  I was told it was all done online.  What are the best places to work for besides the fire stations?

Thanks.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 21, 2010)

SuperJew said:


> I was told by AMR EMTs to go to the AMR website where they are always hiring, espcially here in south Florida, and to apply there.  I see an application but it needs to be printed out and signed.
> 
> So a few questions come to mind:  Being as I did not see any jobs available in Florida, can I still apply for whenever they do need an EMT-B down here?  And the AMR, if it needs to be printed and signed, where do I send it to?  I was told it was all done online.  What are the best places to work for besides the fire stations?
> 
> Thanks.



For AMR, you might be better off going to the pages for their locations in FL (You can find it from the map you click on states) and email their ops director. SEnd them a copy of your resume and certs. I know when I was looking at AMR in TX, they didn't have an positions posted, but I had been told there were vacancies. One of their operations managers told me that it's the best way to apply for some of hteir operations


----------



## rbromme (Oct 21, 2010)

http://amr.net/About-AMR/Locations/Operations/Florida.aspx

Click on each one that is close to you and it will give you the address that you can go to and drop off your application, resume, etc..  I did that at my local AMR and then called and asked for the HR manager a few days later.  They did not have any EMT jobs posted.   They interviewed 29 of us and are hiring 7 or 8.  I have founf out in my area, there are almost never any jobs posted on the websites since they receive so many applications already.  Just make sure you follow up and keep checking in every few weeks to see if they are going to be hiring soon.


----------



## Lt.Col.Warren (Oct 22, 2010)

Beats me, but if you find out let me know. I know Medics was hiring a little while ago, but they don't hire til your 20 (and since I'm 19 I was SOL). Just look around, talk to people and maybe you might get lucky. Best of luck.


----------



## Pittsburgh77 (Oct 22, 2010)

Google "EMT JOBS IN____" Insert the specific area where it's blank lol.


----------



## medicRob (Oct 22, 2010)

SuperJew said:


> I was told by AMR EMTs to go to the AMR website where they are always hiring, espcially here in south Florida, and to apply there.  I see an application but it needs to be printed out and signed.
> 
> So a few questions come to mind:  Being as I did not see any jobs available in Florida, can I still apply for whenever they do need an EMT-B down here?  And the AMR, if it needs to be printed and signed, where do I send it to?  I was told it was all done online.  What are the best places to work for besides the fire stations?
> 
> Thanks.



Download Foxit Phantom, scan your signature, use your signature image as a stamp, fill out the app with Foxit, and email it.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 22, 2010)

Get your Paramedic makes it you more likely to find a job.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Oct 23, 2010)

it's really not unlike getting any other job:

Step 1- make a list of EMS companies in your area

Step 2- fill out an application for each EMS company

Step 3- turn in a filled in application to each company either by mail or in person

Step 4- repeat steps 1-3 for non-EMS companies in your area to provide paychecks until one or more EMS companies offer you a job

on a side not AMRs website had no openings but I filled out and turned in an application anyways. turns out they had 160+ apps sitting around so no need to advertise. really just get apps and fill them out.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Oct 23, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Get your Paramedic makes it you more likely to find a job.



Depending on the area!  I knew about 10 paramedics in San Diego that were working at an IFT company as basics, because they couldn't get hired anywhere from San Ysidro to Orange County and east El Centro.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 23, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> Depending on the area!  I knew about 10 paramedics in San Diego that were working at an IFT company as basics, because they couldn't get hired anywhere from San Ysidro to Orange County and east El Centro.



As has been established on this forum before, your area is oversaturated with EMT and medics  Send then to NM, I can name 5 services off the top of my head that are hiring medics, and at least a half dozen in West TX


----------



## Pneumothorax (Oct 23, 2010)

amr, medics, medi-van, american... those are a few places down there


----------



## SuperJew (Oct 25, 2010)

Pittsburgh77 said:


> Google "EMT JOBS IN____" Insert the specific area where it's blank lol.



I did that, nd for some reason it did not show anything.


----------



## SuperJew (Oct 25, 2010)

rbromme said:


> http://amr.net/About-AMR/Locations/Operations/Florida.aspx
> 
> Click on each one that is close to you and it will give you the address that you can go to and drop off your application, resume, etc..  I did that at my local AMR and then called and asked for the HR manager a few days later.  They did not have any EMT jobs posted.   They interviewed 29 of us and are hiring 7 or 8.  I have founf out in my area, there are almost never any jobs posted on the websites since they receive so many applications already.  Just make sure you follow up and keep checking in every few weeks to see if they are going to be hiring soon.



Thank you.
And thanks to the rest as well for the help


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 25, 2010)

SuperJew said:


> I did that, nd for some reason it did not show anything.



Look on Indeed.com 
I used it a lot while looking for work the last few months.


----------

